# Interest level in Android Smartphones



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

The major US carriers will be getting at least one or two Android Smartphones by the end of the year, previously they have been limited to T-Mobile. With this change I'm curious if anyone else is excited about this OS and the faster, more powerful phones (hopefully) that will be running it? Personally I think I'll be jumping ship from WM to Android as soon as a really powerful phone running it is available on Verizon.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will be interested in them if there is a more clearly defined route for synching them with Outlook. Any phone I buy has to sync with Outlook so I have my contacts and appointments.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

All things Blackberry here. 

(upgrade once every year or two)


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will be interested in them if there is a more clearly defined route for synching them with Outlook. Any phone I buy has to sync with Outlook so I have my contacts and appointments.


I agree Stuart - Outlook synch is a must-have for me as well. What I'm hearing is that Android 2.0 (Eclair) has the option for Outlook synchronization of everything except tasks. That seems a bit odd that it would do everything but tasks however it's far from a show-stopper for me. The general consensus appears to be that someone will release a 3rd party app to fix this gap if there is enough demand for it.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

I luv my iPhone!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Not a chance. Verizon deal ends in June 2010 then I'll be looking at an iPhone.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

iPhone for a while now, just finally upgraded to 3Gs this Saturday!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm enjoying my touch pro 2


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd consider one although we're very happy with the Blackberry which we chose after testing the iPhone and Pre. I have no reason to doubt that Android will be similar to Apple and Palm's offering.


----------



## tazzman169 (Mar 23, 2007)

Already have it and love it 100%. My wife who hates electronics and currently has the T-Mobile Wing with windows even wants one due to how customizable it is. Has a few minor bugs but is a huge alternative to the Iphone for a lot less money. Only downfall in my opinion is no NFL Mobile Supercast. Apparently android was left out of the loop :-(


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm a little surprised at the lack of interest or knowledge of this, especially on a forum like this that I would expect to have a higher percentage of tech-savvy users than most. I hope when devices start showing up and people get a chance to touch and use them it will improve the interest / acceptance level. Announcments like this might help too:

http://news.vzw.com/news/2009/10/pr2009-10-05g.html



> Groundbreaking Agreement Between Verizon Wireless And Google To Leverage High-Speed Network And Open Android Platform For Wireless Innovation





> Both companies view this agreement as an opportunity to offer consumers an array of products that combine the speed of the nation's largest and most reliable 3G network with the flexibility of the Android mobile platform.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Winmo with touchflo


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I voted for the first option since as of tomorrow I will be getting the MY Touch from T-Mobile. I have no clue what to expect since I have been using a Motorola Razr for years now and I've never owned a smart phone.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

IMO I would rather have one than an iPhone at this point, but they still need to prove themselves. Currently for a good business smartphone I still have to go with BB or Windows Mobile.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Sixto said:


> All things Blackberry here.
> 
> (upgrade once every year or two)


+1, although I upgrade more frequently (much to my wife's chagrin!)


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I voted for the first option since as of tomorrow I will be getting the MY Touch from T-Mobile. I have no clue what to expect since I have been using a Motorola Razr for years now and I've never owned a smart phone.


Hey RR, please post back with impressions and a brief review after you have it for a few days and get to use it some, I'm curious how quickly new users can get going on Android.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Hey RR, please post back with impressions and a brief review after you have it for a few days and get to use it some, I'm curious how quickly new users can get going on Android.


whats the cost of these new phones?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

MarkN said:


> whats the cost of these new phones?


Prices look to range from $79 - $199 w/ contract depending on model and carrier. The leaked specs for the upcoming Moto / Verizon model put it well above a PSP and IPhone for things like game-play, video playback, etc. and that model will probably be at least $199. How well those specs carry over to actual performance is always a question until it gets released and reviewed of course.

This story has Gartner predicting Android could be the #2 Smart-phone OS as early as 2012: http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2009/...cond-place-in-mobile-operating-systems-by-20/


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Until they get to the level of customizing and openess that WinMo is, I can't do it. Its a great phone for those that want basics, but any power use will quickly become fustrated with Android much the same way they do with an Iphone.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> Until they get to the level of customizing and openess that WinMo is, I can't do it. Its a great phone for those that want basics, but any power use will quickly become fustrated with Android much the same way they do with an Iphone.


I don't want to start a "this format is better than that" argument but I don't know of anyone who considers WinMo an "open" platform by any means. It's true there are standard development platforms for WM but if you look at the number of apps in the Iphone store it's obvious which platform developers prefer today. Android promises (I said promises) Linux-like openess and if it delivers I think it easily leaves WM in the dust as far as number of apps and developers.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I don't want to start a "this format is better than that" argument but I don't know of anyone who considers WinMo an "open" platform by any means. It's true there are standard development platforms for WM but if you look at the number of apps in the Iphone store it's obvious which platform developers prefer today. Android promises (I said promises) Linux-like openess and if it delivers I think it easily leaves WM in the dust as far as number of apps and developers.


Its not about how many apps someone can build for a platform, its my level of control over that platform. Right now I can take a WinMo phone and literally customize every aspect of that phone right down to my liking. I'm not limited to anyone's definition of what should be installed on my phone or if a company feels that its phone should be associated with this product or that....anything installs on my phone from anyone. On top of that, I can hack my phone to my exact specifications....so much so I can even break the phone. This is all really out of the box, no special "jailbreak" software or going around safeguards.

To add to the involvement even further, you can literally design the OS for your WinMo device. Everything from latest builds, to drivers, to radios, to different bluetooth stacks.... there is literally nothing you can't do to a WinMo phone except change the hardware.

Now, all the being said... WinMo phones are generally, IMHO, not for non-tech savvy people. Mostly the fact you can break the phone and if you don't know what your installing it will impact the phones performance.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I think by "open" the poster means that anyone can download a copy of any of Microsoft's development languages in their "Express" versions and write software for it FOR FREE. At least that's how I interpereted it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I've only had the opportunity to play with one very briefly. I'd really like the chance to sit down and play with one for hours. I must say though, it would be a tough sell to get my away from my iPhone... especially because of the way it integrates with my Mac & MobileMe (email, contacts, calendars, bookmarks, notes, etc... all synced over the air between my phone and computers).


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well so far so good with the My Touch! I don't really think I'm the right person to review it for you since I'm not sure what everyone uses a smart phone for. Any question any has that I can answer, I certainly will! My opinion of the phone though is pretty good, it's smooth running and easy to use. I was also concerned about finding apps similar or just like what I am used to on my iPod touch and for the most part it has been a non issue.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had iPhones for a couple of years, first the original and now the 3Gs. I wouldn't consider switching to anything else.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

For those that are not aware (and judging by the percentage of "What's Android" responses there are a lot), Android is an open-source OS and development platform, just like Linux except it's for mobile devices. Google restricts what apps can be loaded on a "Google Experience" phone, but places no restrictions on what any manufacturer or consumer does with their own builds. The carriers tend to be the biggest culprits of preventing apps from being loaded (or restricting their use to Wi-Fi only) and Verizon used to be the worst of the bunch, their new partnership with Google may be the end of that era though.


----------

